# Neutro y tierra en continuidad



## alehao (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola amig@s, en una casa de loza tengo una instalación de tamacorrientes hecha con tuberia conduit EMT, al momento de ver continuidad con el multimetro entre neutro y tierra me pita (no el pitido normal),  es un sonido como que tiene interferencia, pero suena, y pongo en 2M ohmios marca entre 25 hasta 125, sube y baja, a que se debe todo esto y que debo hacer. Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Seguramente haya una diferencia de voltaje de unos volts *CA* y el tester protesta . . .


----------



## alehao (Feb 28, 2013)

Gracias su respuesta inmediata DOSMETROS, tengo todo desconectado y en AC me marca 0.0 con el multimetro topando uno por uno, afectará en el futuro ese error?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Una diferencia de unos volts entre neutro y tierra suele ser normal y sin consecuencias en instalaciones domésticas 

Saludos !


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 28, 2013)

bueno lo maximo entre tierra y neutro son 5v, segun los reglamentos electricos aunque esto puede variar donde vivas, tienes que mirar que la medida sea clara, por ejemplo primero mide entre fase y tierra y luego entre fase y nuetro debe dar lo mismo, luego si mides entre nuetro y tierra. me dices como vas


----------



## alehao (Feb 28, 2013)

Gracias por responder, bueno, soy de Ecuador lo general es de 110- 120 V.  Las medidas son las siguientes: F y N 116V, F y T 051, N y T 051V , la tierra no está conectada a la varilla de cobre aun.


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 28, 2013)

bueno hay dos cosas, la medida que tomas debe de ser con los breques de proteccion abajo, o con toodos los bombillos apagados y nada prendido. asegurece que no hay nada conectado, por que la medida que ud da muestra que debe haber algo mal conectado, se equivocaron de neutro y tierra, generalmente es un bombillo.


----------

